

Ask HN: Help me find an old submission about using a chat bot during deployment - iphpdonthitme

Somebody a while back submitted a link to a article describing their deployment process which I think used a irc bot interface (it was some sort of chat).  I think they also said something about not liking the word "staging" for some reason.  Anyone know what the link is?  My google-fu and searchyc-fu is failing me.
======
iphpdonthitme
Found it. [http://codeascraft.etsy.com/2010/05/20/quantum-of-
deployment...](http://codeascraft.etsy.com/2010/05/20/quantum-of-deployment/)

